# Husband taking painkillers



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Hi I am in the down regukating stage of long protocol ivf. We are unexplained and my husbands previous sperm samples have been fine. He has however hurt his foot and is currently taking cocodamol or the pain. Will this or any other painkiller be likely to affect the sample he produces for our forthcoming ivf. He is hoping not to be taking them obviously by mid January but he is still trying to get a diagnosis for his foot problem and until then cant bear the pain without some painkillers. We are both anxious as to whether to call the hospital and ask!

thank you, Montymoo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not known to have any toxic effect on reproduction, should be fine to use if needed.


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Maz it seemed a silly question but theres so much in this journey you just don't know the answers too no matter how much you read!


----------

